# john deere gator 6x4 transaxle



## twisted235 (Mar 9, 2013)

I just started working on a 2000 gator 6x4.one axle turns the other is set up.its been sitting all winter.my thoughts are possible ice in the transaxle.any thoughts?


----------



## deereboy (Mar 29, 2013)

Was it open all winter?


----------

